# Where do you buy Fiestaware replacement pieces?



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

I have about 14 place settings of Fiestaware in various colors. Over the years, we've broken pieces. It's at the point that I'm down to two salad plates so, I need to replace them. I'm in AZ so, the outlets are out for me.

So, where do you buy your replacement pieces for Fiesta?


----------



## tea_time (Oct 11, 2010)

Amazon has quite a selection. You can get individual pieces from Macys (online at least, not sure about the stores).http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=493883&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results I also see LOTS of pieces at local antique stores/malls. Not sure where in AZ you are, but in the Glendale/Phoenix area there are quite a few.

I have a collection of new/vintage Fiestaware myself, so not everything is exactly the same.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

If you have new Fiestaware Kohl's carries it. Or ...http://www.hlchina.com/fiestastorelist.htm


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

My problem is that I need some of the older colors that a lot of the stores aren't carrying anymore. Like Evergreen - I can't find it anywhere!

I did find it and most of the other colors I need at zesty dishes.com but, I've never heard of them. They have great prices but, it worries me ordering from places unknown.


----------



## tea_time (Oct 11, 2010)

I'd try an antique type store then, since they have a mixture of old and new fiesta from what I've seen. In new condition for the newer (non-vintage) colors. Another option (if you're okay with used) is craigslist. People often sell of pieces or sets there.


----------



## Lisoula (Jan 9, 2006)

Ebay  I can usually find retired colors there.


----------

